# 100k mile Leaf



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Nice, Mine is only just shy of 30,000. Wonder why he has only lost 17% and done some heavy charging and driving while I have 30,000 and pretty much lost that much as well. Maybe multiple charges and fast charging helps keep them going longer for higher mileage.

Cold has really hit mine hard this winter. 

Pete


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

onegreenev said:


> Cold has really hit mine hard this winter.
> 
> Pete


 That because it has been colder than normal?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Almost to the point where I can't rely upon it to get me to and from in one charge. Arrg. I will be taking the Leaf to work tomorrow. It will be warmer when I go home so maybe I can do OK. I'll report tomorrow on the drive. 


Pete


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have the cold weather package on your Leaf?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Almost to the point where I can't rely upon it to get me to and from in one charge. Arrg. I will be taking the Leaf to work tomorrow. It will be warmer when I go home so maybe I can do OK. I'll report tomorrow on the drive.
> 
> 
> Pete


I seem to remember reading that they were offering some kind of warranty if your range reduced more than "expected." Maybe not, but won't hurt for you to ask...

150 mile range is my minimum (enough to guarantee 100 miles no matter what conditions). Still too expensive for that range; Aptera would have been nice.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

No. Mine is a 2011 model. There was no cold weather packages available or I would have included that. I got all I could at the time.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> I seem to remember reading that they were offering some kind of warranty if your range reduced more than "expected." Maybe not, but won't hurt for you to ask...
> 
> 150 mile range is my minimum (enough to guarantee 100 miles no matter what conditions). Still too expensive for that range; Aptera would have been nice.


 
150 mile range is very impressive. What vehicle did you convert?

Alvin


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Did a bit better yesterday. When the Guess O Meter says empty it will shut you down even if its not. So I guess the Guess O Meter is part of the issue. My drive yesterday yielded a bit better. Said I had an extra 12 miles remaining after 45 miles. It was however not as cold on the return trip. Still no heater used. When you turn on the heater it automatically takes 10 miles of your distance. Today is warmer at 32F this morning. On the road I will get down to about 28F. I should do about the same as yesterday. So my range is about 57 miles. Did not get to the Dealer so I will try again this week. 

Roof crew should be here this morning to begin again on the install of our new metal roof. Yeah, a bit off topic but its whats going on here. Roof is the main focus actually.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

alvin said:


> 150 mile range is very impressive. What vehicle did you convert?
> 
> Alvin


I converted an airplane from VFR only to full IFR with an autopilot. 

As for EV, all plans got shelved with the 2008 downturn and a lot of things I used to simply pay to have done I'm doing myself - we took advantage of the downturn and bought our dream house as a foreclosure, but that means lots of projects keeping me busy now. Would still like to make a kit car one day as an EV (probably a Spyder), but the batteries are still too expensive so I'm waiting.

As far as buying an EV, which is what my comment was really about, I won't do that until they have a more reasonable price with at least a 150 mile range.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Did a bit better yesterday. When the Guess O Meter says empty it will shut you down even if its not. So I guess the Guess O Meter is part of the issue. My drive yesterday yielded a bit better. Said I had an extra 12 miles remaining after 45 miles. It was however not as cold on the return trip. Still no heater used. When you turn on the heater it automatically takes 10 miles of your distance. Today is warmer at 32F this morning. On the road I will get down to about 28F. I should do about the same as yesterday. So my range is about 57 miles. Did not get to the Dealer so I will try again this week.
> 
> Roof crew should be here this morning to begin again on the install of our new metal roof. Yeah, a bit off topic but its whats going on here. Roof is the main focus actually.



Todays trip yielded an extra 12 miles remaining after a 45 mile trip. Still no heater was used. That is not so hot after only 2 years even in the cold. 

It is absolutely needed to have a solid 150 mile range vehicle at 65 mph with the heater on in the winter. Or have at least 100 solid miles at 65mph in the winter with the heater on the whole trip. Otherwise it is not a truly viable vehicle for the masses. Once you get that and cells that will last a true 5000 cycles to 80% even charging to full then its not truly worth the effort. If you are OK with short range 65mph winter driving with the heater on then go for it. Short range is like 45 miles max in the winter with the heater on. Testing this on Wed. I will get in the car and drive with the heater on the whole trip and see how far I actually get. I will be sure to go only far enough so I know I can get home safely. 

Not good. Still love the electric drive. Clean and quiet.


----------

